# Trout Opener



## 1wildchild

That all depends. If we want to keep this easy and comfortable too, we should look for a hotel with a decent bar...err I mean restaurant, fairly near the river. If we can agree on the river, then I will scout out some places to stay. 

Tackle questions? I will post something later.


----------



## ladyfisher22

Cottage at Higgins is free for all of you... if you are under a little bit of a budget crunch like I am, you are welcome to stay there. There are also hotels available if you are more comfortable with that. Still might be a drive to places we want to go not matter what. We can car pool to fishing spots as needed. There are a few bars/restaurants around that area and if we head south near houghton there's the limberlost, etc.

There is a fridge and microwave, coffee maker, etc all that you need for making breakfast, sandwich's and whatever. Their is only one bathroom in the place... so, with that... first come first for the hot water. It can run a while... but after its out... it takes a while to warm back up. Bring your own food. I will have a crock pot up there for lunch/dinner one day I will have some venison and vegetables roastings. 

There is one room with bunks and two bedrooms with double beds. There is a couch and floor space for sleeping bags. There are linens for the beds... but they are musty. I would recommend bringing sleeping bags and pillows anyway.

If this is a trip you want to try... PM me... and I will get you direction to the cottage. 

For gear... well, there are lost of options for what you want to fish with. If you need some recommendations, let me know. You will need waders. If this is a problem... let me know. I have a few extra sets lying around.... but may not be the right size.. just depends. There are places to rent waders, I can look those up as well. 

I hope this covers most questions. BYOB.... but for you wine drinkers. I have some homemade brews that I will bring along. There is a BP gas station just down the road to get items you may forget. 

That is all for now.

Christine


----------



## ladyfisher22

For those living in the Greater Lansing/St.Johns area.... I am willing to pick-up and have anyone ride along if you want to stay the whole weekend. 

OHHHHHH yeah..... I have a dog. She will be coming along and staying at the cottage. If this is a problem... Let me know ASAP. I will have to make arrangements.


----------



## dinoday

wyldkat49766 said:


> And where is the Pine River?


If you're looking for trout you want the other Pine River on the west side,runs down to the Manistee above Tippy Dam,look on a map around M-37,south of M-55 and you see it
From there you could fish the PM,the Pine,Little and Big Manistee...you can't really go wrong anywhere over there for trout!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Well if its on the other side of the state, and you need waders, I wont be able to go. Good luck and have fun gals.


----------



## fishfanatic

:sad:It absolutely kills me to say this but I can't go now either (and I would have loved to fish the other Pine and Manistee and PM):sad:, my son's first communion date has been changed to the 27th with a rehearsal on the 26th. I really am sorry to miss this but I hope we can do this again in the future. Hope everyone has a great time and will be looking for the pictures!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Anyone decided where the spot is yet?


----------



## wyldkat49766

wyldkat49766 said:


> Anyone decided where the spot is yet?


???????


----------



## 1wildchild

Dunno! I've been trying to get a hold of ladyfisher22 and get no response. I will figure something out by this weekend, how is that?


----------



## wyldkat49766

I dont have waders but I could prob get thigh ones by then if needed. And the AuSable is only an hour south of me.


----------



## 1wildchild

Looks like cottage at Higgins is the winner! PM Ladyfisher22 for directions, and time of arrival. Ladyfisher- as you get the pms, do a post listing who is going and food contributions. If anyone is low on gear, post up so we can get what you need!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Exactly what kind of gear do we need???

remember TOTAL Trout fishing newb. In fast this is the first year Ive even purchased an all species license since we didnt go to too many places for trout while down in GR.


----------



## ladyfisher22

This trip is a go. PM me if you are still interested! I will get you directions to the cabin. If you don't want to stay at my place, I can get you info for other places!


----------



## 1wildchild

wyldkat49766 said:


> Exactly what kind of gear do we need???
> 
> remember TOTAL Trout fishing newb. In fast this is the first year Ive even purchased an all species license since we didnt go to too many places for trout while down in GR.


You can use an ultralight rod and spinning reel. 4lb test is fine. panther martins worked good for me last year. Waders! I sent you am email as well. Also be sure to pop into the trout fishing forums! I am sure you will pick up a tip or two. 

Any other suggestions?

Ladyfisher - pm sent. I will be up Friday night.


----------



## sweetblu

I'm interested in joining you ladies...however I am seriously a newbie at trout fishing...What are the finalized dates, times etc? My hubby would like to come - but only as my assistant/camera person/trout netter? (his word not mine) would that be okay with you guys? 

I have all the required gear - just not the experience/talents...lol 

We also have extra rods & reels if someone needs to borrow and I also have an extra pair of 2XL Breathable Stockingfoot Chest Waders (still brand new) if someone needs to borrow those too. 

Please PM me directions, etc

Thanks! 

Thats all my questions for now...I might have more when we actually get to fishing


----------



## wyldkat49766

See you are ahead of me already. Just got my first waders the other day. Read the thread below for description.

Ive got to get a belt or somethign to hold up my thigh high ones tho.


----------



## sweetblu

??????????????//


----------



## wyldkat49766

wyldkat49766 said:


> See you are ahead of me already. Just got my first waders the other day. Read the thread below for description.
> 
> Ive got to get a belt or somethign to hold up my thigh high ones tho.





sweetblu said:


> ??????????????//


Sorry I am just more used to forums.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230911

So the fact that you have 'the gear' means you are less of a n00b than I.


----------



## 1wildchild

if you are planning on going ladies, make sure you pm lady fisher 22 for directions etc.!!! 

*10 more days*


----------



## autumnlovr

Someone take a camera.....this thread will be useless without pictures!


----------

